# Saying I Love You in a Foreign Language



## michal_cohen (Jan 21, 2007)

Afrikaans : Ek Is Lief Vir Jou : Ek Het Jou Lief 

Albanian : te dua : te dashuroj 

Alentejano(Portugal) : Gosto de ti 

Alsacien : Ich hoan dich gear

Amharic : Afekrishalehou

Arabic (formal) : Ooheboki (male to female) : Ooheboka (female to male)

Armenian : Es kez siroum em : Es zes siroum em : Es siroum em kez : Es siroum em zes 

Assamese : Moi tomak bhal pau 

Basque : Maite zaitut Batak : Holong rohangku di ho 

Bavarian : I mog di narrisch gern Belorussian : Ya kahayu tabe 

Bengali : Aami tomaake bhaalo baashi : Ami tomay bhalobashi : Ami tomake bahlobashi 

Berber : Lakh tirikh Bicol : Namumutan ta ka 

Bolivian Quechua : Qanta munani 

Brazilian : see Portuguese : Amo te 

Bulgarian : Obicham te : As te obeicham : As te obicham 

Burmese : Chit pa de 

Cambodian : Kh_nhaum soro_lahn nhee_ah : Bon sro lanh oon 

Canadian French : Sh'teme (spoken, sounds like this) : Je t'aime ("I like you") : Je t'adore ("I love you") 

Catalan : T'estim (Mallorcan) : T'estime (Valencian) : T'estimo 

Catalonian) : T'estim molt ("I love you a lot") 

Cebuano : Gihigugma ko ikaw 

Chamoru (or Chamorro) : Hu guaiya hao Chichewa : Ndimakukonda 

Chickasaw : Chiholloli (first 'i' nasalized) 

Chinese : Wo Ai Ni (Manderin) : Wuo Ai Nee ( " ) : Moi Oiy Neya (Cantonese) : Ngo Oi Lei ( " )

Croatian : ljubim te 

Czech : Miluji Te : MILUJU TE! (colloquial form) 

Danish : Jeg elsker dig 

Dutch : Ik Hou Van Jou 

Ecuador Quechua : canda munani 

English : I love you : I adore you 

Estonian : Mina Armastan Sind 

Esperanto : Mi amas sin 

Farsi : Tora Dust Midaram : Asheghetam 

Farsi (Persian) : Doostat Daram 

Filipino : Mahal Kita : Iniibig ako 

Finnish : MinÃ¤ Rakastan Sinua 

Flemish : Ik Hou Van Jou Ik Bemin Je Ik Heb U Lief 

French : Je T'aime 

Friesian : Ik Hou Fan Dei 

Gaelic : Ta Gra Agam Ort 

German : Ich liebe Dich 

Greek : s'ayapo (spoken s'agapo, 3rd letter is lower case 'gamma') 

Greek (old) : (Ego) Philo Su (ego, for emphasis) 

Greenlandic : Asavakit 

Gujrati : Hoon Tane Pyar Karoochhoon. 

Hausa : Ina Sonki 

Hawaiian : Aloha I'a Au Oe 

Hebrew : Anee Oheivet Otkha (female to male) : Anee Oheiv Otakh (male to female) : Ani Ohev Otakh (male to female) : Ani Ohevet Otkha (female to male) 

Hindi : Mai tumase pyar karata hun (male to female) : Mai tumase pyar karati hun (female to male) : Main Tumse Prem Karta Hoon : Mai Tumhe Pyar Karta Hoon : Main Tumse Pyar Karta Hoon. : Mai Tumse Peyar Karta Hnu. Hokkien : Wa Ai Lu Hopi : Nu' Umi Unangwa'ta Hungarian : Szeretlek Te'ged : Szeretlek 

Icelandic : Eg elska thig Indi : Mai Tujhe Pyaar Kartha Hoo 

Indonesian : Saya Cinta Padamu (Saya, commonly used) : Saya Cinta Kamu ( " ) : Saya Kasih Saudari ( " ) : Aku Tjinta Padamu (Aku, not often used) : Aku Cinta Padamu ( " ) : Aku Cinta Kamu ( " ) 

Italian : Ti Amo : Ti voglio 

Iranian : Mahn doostaht doh-rahm 

Irish : taim i' ngra leat 

Japanese : Kimi o ai shiteru : Aishiteru : Chuu shiteyo : Ora omee no koto ga suki da : Ore wa omae ga suki da : Suitonnen : Sukiyanen : Sukiyo : Watashi Wa Anata Ga Suki Desu : Watashi Wa Anata Wo Aishithe Imasu 

Javanese : Kulo tresno 

Kannada : Nanu Ninna Preetistini 

Kiswahili : Nakupenda Klingon : Qabang : QaparHa' (depends from where you are in the galaxy) 

Korean : Tangsinul Sarang 

Ha Yo : Nanun Dangsineul Mucheog Joahapnida : Nanun Dangsineul Saranghapnida : Nanun Gdaega Joa : Nanun Gdaereul Saranghapnida : Nanun Neoreul Saranghanda : Gdaereul Hjanghan Naemaeum Alji 

Joahaeyo : Saranghae : Saranghaeyo : Saranghapanida 

Kurdish : Ez Te Hezdikhem 

Latin : Te Amo : Vos Amo Latin (old) : (Ego) Amo Te (ego, for emphasis) 

Lao : Khoi Huk Chau Latvian : Es milu tevi Es tevi milu 

Lebanese : Bahibak Lingala : Nalingi Yo 

Lithuanian : TAVE MYLIU ( Ta-ve Mee-lyu ) 

Lojban : mi do prami Luo : Aheri Maiese : Wa Wa Malay : Saya cintamu : Saya sayangmu : Sayah Chantikan Awah : Aku Sayang Enkow 

Malayalam : Ngan Ninne Snaehikkunnu 

Malaysian : Saya Cintamu : Saya Sayangmu : Saya Cinta Kamu 

Marathi : Mi tuzya var prem karato 

Maltese : Inhobbok 

Mohawk : Konoronhkwa 

Navaho : Ayor Anosh'ni Ndebele : Niyakutanda 

Norwegian : Jeg elsker deg (Bokmaal) : Eg elskar deg (Nynorsk) : Ek ann thÃ©r (Old Norse) : Ej elska dej (SunnmÃ¸rsk) : Ã† Ã¦lskÃ¥r dÃ¦ (SÃ¸rlandsk) : Ã† Ã¦lske dÃ¦ (TrÃ¸ndersk) : E' elska de' (Ã…lesundsk) Op : Op Lopveop Yopuop Osetian : Aez Dae Warzyn 

Pakistani : Mujhe Tumse Muhabbat Hai Persian : Tora Dost Daram 

Pig Latin : Ie Ovele Ouye 

Philipino : see Filipino 

Polish : Kocham Cie : Yacha kocham : Kocham Ciebie 

Portuguese : Eu Te Amo (pronounced 'eiu chee amu') : Eu Te Adoro : Amo Te 

Proto Germanic : Eka thez ann 

Punjabi : Main Tainu Pyar Karna 

Romanian : Te Iu Besc : Te Iubesc : Te Ador 

Russian : Ya Vas Lyublyu : Y'a Liou-bliou Tibya : Ya Vac Loobyoo : Ya Tebya Loobyoo : Ya L'ubl'u T'ebya : Ju Ljublju Tebja! : LJUBLJU TEBJA! : Ya Lyublyu Tebya : Ya Polubeel S'tebya. : Ya Tebya Ljublju 

Russian (malincaya) : Ya Tibieh Lublue. 

Scot Gaelic : Tha Gradh Agam Ort 

Serbian : ljubim te (I kiss you/love you, 'lj' pronounced like 'll' in Spanish, one sound, 'ly'ish)

Serbocroatian : Volim te : Ljubim te 

Shona : Ndinokuda 

Sioux : Techihhila Sinhalese : Mama Oyaata Aadareyi 

Slovak : Lubim Ta 

Slovene : Ljubim Te 

Spanish : Te Amo : Te Quiero 

Sranang Tongo : Mi Lobie You 

Srilankan : Mama Oyata Arderyi 

Swahili : Nakupenda 

Swedish : Jag Ã„lskar Dig 

Swiss-German : Ch'ha Di GÃ¤rn 

Syrian/Lebanese : BHEBBEK (to a female) : BHEBBAK (to a male) 

Tagalog : see filipino 

Tahitian : Ua Here Vau Ia Oe 

Taiwanese : Wa Ai Li Tamil : Naan Unnai Kadalikiren 

Tcheque : MILUJI TÃŠ 

Telugu : Ninnu Premistunnanu. 

Telugu/India : Nenu Ninnu Premistunnanu 

Thai : Phom Rak Khun (formal, male to female) : Ch'an Rak Khun (formal, female to male) : Khao Raak Thoe (affectionate, sweet, loving) 

Tibetan : Nga Rang Lha Ga Bu Du 

Tunisian : Ha Eh Bak 

Turkish : Ben Seni Seviyurum : Ben Seni Seviyorum 

Ukrainian : Ya tebe kokhayu 

Urdu : Main Tumse Muhabbat Karta Hoon 

Vietnamese : Anh YÃªu Em (male to female) : Em YÃªu Anh (female to male) : Toi Yeu Em Vlaams : Ik zien oe gijre : Ik hue van ye 

Welsh : Fi cariad ti 

Yiddish : Ikh Hob Dikh Lib : Ich Libe Dich : Ich Han Dich Lib 

Yugoslavian : Ja Te Volim Zazi : Ezhele Hezdege 

Zulu : Mena Tanda Wena Zuni : Tom Ho' Ichema

source:TheRomantic.com: 1000s of Creative Romantic Ideas and Free Expert Advice on Love, Relationships, Sex, Kissing, Dating and Romance


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow thanks. Those are really cool.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm disappointed there's no translation for Kickapoo on here. hehe Cool list, though...thanks.


----------



## Ann2325 (Jan 22, 2007)

lol! U have it in Bengali too michal_cohen! ;D Cool!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 22, 2007)

Canadian - I Love You aye


----------



## han (Jan 22, 2007)

cool! thanks for posting michal


----------



## LilDee (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL!

Cool list Michal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just before valentines month too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## alicia8406 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks! I've found the perfect use for these...


----------



## Gleam84 (Jan 23, 2007)

So cool...thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 23, 2007)

Very cool post. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haha, that cracked me up.


----------



## Lia (Jan 24, 2007)

In brazilian portuguese nobody says Amo-te

Instead we say Te amo!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## Lain_knights (Jan 24, 2007)

French : Je T'aime

Yeah.... we roxxxxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 24, 2007)

yup we roxx alright! Just as long as it isnt lara fabien screaming it! Je T'aaaaaaime je t'aaaaaaime! comme un fou comme un soldat .. etc etc Thanks Michal!!


----------



## missally (Feb 2, 2007)

This is really cool, and perfect for valentines day! Thanks


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 2, 2007)

Could come in handy--thanx. Right before Valentine's Day as well. Hmmmmm:love5:


----------

